# Service, services



## dejan123

hi everyone:

i am interested in translating the word service & services in any european languages or other

slo-storitev, storitve

bye


----------



## Jana337

Czech: služba & služby

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

In German it's just "Service". We don't have a common plural of that word.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *serviço, serviços*


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian-Catalan: Servei/Serveis


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

service - *خدمة* 
services - *خدمات*


----------



## ggca

In spanish: Service “Servicio” Services “Servicios”


----------



## elroy

Hebrew:

service - *שירות*
services - *שירותים*


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In German it's just "Service". We don't have a common plural of that word.


 
What about "Dienstleistung" _[plural: "Dienstleistungen"]_?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> What about "Dienstleistung" _[plural: "Dienstleistungen"]_?


I agree - Dienstleistung(en) is a very common word, and I don't think it is being crowded out by an unnecessary English equivalent. 

Jana


----------



## Manuel_M

Maltese - servizz, servizzi


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I agree - Dienstleistung(en) is a very common word, and I don't think it is being crowded out by an unnecessary English equivalent.
> 
> Jana


 
"Dienstleistung(en)" is as common as Service. If you're too lazy to type the long word, you just switch to the English equivalent.


----------



## Agnès E.

Français :
service (masc.)
services


----------



## yasemin

_most commonly_, service is görev, hizmet or servis in _turkish_, depending on context.
so,
görev, görevler
hizmet, hizmetler
servis, servisler


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek:

Service:  η υπηρεσία (feminine, singular)
Services:  οι υπηρεσίες (plural)


----------



## Merlin

dejan123 said:
			
		

> hi everyone:
> 
> i am interested in translating the word service & services in any european languages or other
> 
> slo-storitev, storitve
> 
> bye


Tagalog: Serbisyo (service/services)


----------



## Hakro

"Service" ha so many totally different meanings that it can (and must) be translated into Finnish in many different ways depending on the context:
_palvelu_, plural _palvelut_ - they have a good service in this shop
_palvelus_ pl. _palvelukset _- military service; regious service(s); please do me a service; to be in somebody's service
_huolto_ pl. _huollot _- automobile service
_tarjoilu _pl. _tarjoilut _- they have a good service in this restaurant (means good food)
_astiasto_ pl. _astiastot _- set of dishes like tea service
_pihlaja_ pl. _pihlajat _- service tree (sorbus aucuparia)
etc. etc. 
I sometimes wonder how the English speakers can distinguish all these different "services".


----------



## Parousia

Hakro said:
			
		

> "Service" ha so many totally different meanings that it can (and must) be translated into Finnish in many different ways depending on the context:
> _palvelu_, plural _palvelut_ - they have a good service in this shop
> _palvelus_ pl. _palvelukset _- military service; regious service(s); please do me a service; to be in somebody's service
> _huolto_ pl. _huollot _- automobile service
> _tarjoilu _pl. _tarjoilut _- they have a good service in this restaurant (means good food)
> _astiasto_ pl. _astiastot _- set of dishes like tea service
> _pihlaja_ pl. _pihlajat _- service tree (sorbus aucuparia)
> etc. etc.
> I sometimes wonder how the English speakers can distinguish all these different "services".


The meaning is inferred from the context.


----------



## Parousia

dejan123 said:
			
		

> hi everyone:
> 
> i am interested in translating the word service & services in any european languages or other
> 
> slo-storitev, storitve
> 
> bye


In Afrikaans, it is diens, or dienste (pl).


----------



## Hakro

Parousia said:
			
		

> The meaning is inferred from the context.


 Yes, supposing that there is a context. Very often there isn't.


----------



## port royal

Croatian:
service - služba
services - službe


----------



## optimistique

Just for fun I checked the dictionnary, so here is a list of possible meanings in Dutch:

service (in a shop, company etc.) = *service, dienstverlening, dienst*
service (being served in a restaurant) = *bediening*
" (consisting of tea cups etc.) = *servies* (stress on the last syllable)
" (army, church) = *dienst*
" (of a car, radio etc.) = *onderhoud*
" (being of service) = *dienstbaarheid, nut*

Also it seems to be a plant, and that is the "*peerlijsterbes*" in Dutch.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Service = Seva


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

Italian:
Service --> servizio
Services--> servizi


----------



## Necsus

In italiano:
- servizio
- servizi


----------



## chuff

In Romanian:::

*serviciu* (n.) service
*servicii* (n.pl.) services (_Not totally positive, but it sounds right right now_)

*=================================*
*a servi* (to serve) (+_to service_??)

*eu  servesc
tu  serveşti
el  serveşte
noi servim
voi serviţi
ei  servesc
*


----------



## Pivra

Thai

บริการ  = borikan = service/ services


----------



## ronanpoirier

In Hungarian: (some context will have to be used)

Singular - Plural 
Kiszolgálás - Kiszolgálások: Service like _attendance_
Kézbesítés - Kézbesítések: Service like _delivery_
Közlekedés - Közlekedések: Service like _transport_
Szolgáltatás - Szolgáltatások: Service like _supply_, and the plural form may also mean _public utilities

_PS.: I'm not 100% sure! Let a native give his/her opinion.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Romanian also has

slujbă - feminine
slujbe - plural

Brazilian dude


----------



## Granaas

Hello!

In Norwegian (Bokmål):

"Service" - "Service"
"Services" - "Tjenester"


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.) To serve= maglingkod  2.) service= magagawa, tulong     3.) services= Maitutulong


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Υπηρεσία»* [ipiɾeˈsi.a] (fem. nom. sing.), *«υπηρεσίες»* [ipiɾeˈsi.es] (fem. nom. pl.) --> _service(s)_ < Classical fem. noun *«ὑπηρεσίᾱ» hŭpērĕsíā* < Classical masc. noun *«ὑπηρέτης» hŭpērétēs* --> _servant, helper, mate, aide_, originally _the rower in a vessel_, in later times _a title for those who performed any service in a vessel, except the soldiers or marines_ < compound; Classical prefix, adverb, and preposition *«ὑπό» hŭpó *&* «ὕπο» húpŏ* --> _under, underneath_ (PIE *upo- _below, under_ cf Skt. उप (upa), _above_, Av. upa, _towards, near_, Lat. sub) + Classical masc. *«ἐρέτης» ĕrétēs* --> _rower_ (PIE *h₁erh₁-/*h₁reh₁- _to row_ cf Skt. अरितृ (aritár), _rower_, Lat. rēmus, Proto-Germanic *rōaną > Ger. rojen, Eng. row, Dt. roeien).


----------



## ilocas2

In Upper Sorbian like in other Slavic languages and Romanian (#29)

service - *słužba*
services - *słužby*


----------



## Zarbi

Chinese: 服務
It's the same for both singular and plural.


----------

